# Now this is a work space



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Check out this fella's new workshop.
WOW

http://woodtalkonline.com/topic/2403-a-few-pic-of-my-shop-to-share/


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Is this just for show or does the owner actually do work in the shop? I see no sawdust.

Seriously - That is a shop to envy.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I could only wish to have a shop like that…. by the time im 170 y.o.

That shop must be a dream to work in…. Ill bet he drives a Rolls Royce…and has his own private leerjet too…


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Who took pictures of my shop without asking?


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Something to aspire to if I win the lotto. A lovely space, and damn clean!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey spunwood, what you mean, your shop? I saw it first, I was just drooling so much ,i had to take the time to dry my keyboard out.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

The guy has the best wife…
The problem with larger shop, it takes to long to clean…lol


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok, I am working on a new shop and I just hope I can make it look half that good. That is really something to shoot for.


----------



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

Yup thats exactly how mine looks…....in my dreams!!! Plus 2 tablesaws!

Paul


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Is he going on TV? Looks like everything Norm had only bigger ) Nice!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, what a great shop in design, space and equipment
I am going to bed now to dream about a shop like that for myself..wife is getting used to me calling out names in my sleep like sawstop, grizzly, powermatic


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

It feels ossified, like a museum diorama. There's no warmth at all, no history, nothing that triggers a story.

It's a Real Estate Ornament.

Did you see a broom or a trash can anywhere?


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

. . . . and he says there are *FIVE* rooms !!!!

(Lee - No history ? - Did you read the bit about Katrina ? He cleaned up pretty well)


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I feel compelled now to have 2 TS just so that my shop can sort of look like his.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Don, my bad for missing the Katrina part. It brings a lot of understanding to the whole picture. I feel differently about it now.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Lee, my initial reaction was similar to yours, but changed when I saw his remark about being hesitant to be thought 'showing off' by posting his pics. 
But I'm sooooooo envious - my wife won't let me build a BIG shed on the back lawn!


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Is it just me or is this shop a little to perfect? Don't get me wrong, its a great looking shop that I would love to have but I get a lot of joy out of slowly improving and changing the look of my shop. With a shop like this where everything is so perfect and new it just seems like the fun of building the shop is over. I am sure he will find new additions but I cant think of any looking at the pics.

As nice as it is I think I would enjoy a less then perfect looking shop myself. However I may have a whole different opinion if I were to ever have a shop like that.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Shows what you can do if you have the money. It looks too clean. Does he ever use it?


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

If I had a shop that big I would need a HOVEROUND to get from one end to the other. I bet he doesn't even have to go outside to change his mind. A BATHROOM???? whats wrong with my old coffee can?LOL I didn't see any of his work?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I believe if you have the funds, the will and the spouse's consent, God bless you. I for one take as much pleasure in adding improvements and cleaning my shop, as I do in the actual woodworking itself.
If all he does is clean it, admire it and occasionally cut a stick to prop up a tomato plant, that's his choice.
He might be very accomplished in woodworking, and just does a ******************** and span cleaning when he's finished.
In any event, I admire his shop, and I hope he gets many years of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Chriskmb5150 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice shop. Judging by the two table saws alone the man has more money than he knows what to do with. I would be glad to take the sawstop off his hands and get it out of his way.


----------



## semi75 (Jun 17, 2010)

It's very nice but I don't think the shop itself is over the top. It looks like a fun place to work to me  The t&g walls looks nice but considering .55l lf is the going rate it can be bought cheaper. I'm surprised to see it on the ciealing though. it looks great.

Two high end table saws are over the top though but hey, if you have it. My father in law has two table saws in his shop, one is set up for dados. Now the big difference is one belonged to his father in law and both are 20+ years old.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

I am a member at garagejournal.com
Have a look at this garage, kind of similar idea lots of pics here. The owner seems like an amazing guy.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58596

If someone has something superb, I try to be happy and enjoy it with them, rather than feel jealous and make criticisms about it.
I would love to have both of these spaces


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow, very surprised to see all the negative comments. The guy has an awesome space and keeps in clean. Read through the thread to see why he has 2 tablesaws. Very legitimate reason. And if you look closely you'll see not only a very nice DC system and piping, but also a decent amount of sawdust on the floor.

My $.02 - awesome shop space and one that I would love to have!


----------



## auggy53 (Jan 23, 2011)

i appreciate what he or she has , im glad to see people have things the like


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I've lived in houses that weren't that big. Someone must have a lot of $$$$ to spend on a hobby. He doesn't say if he is a pro.


----------



## johnnie52 (Mar 7, 2009)

After seeing this guys shop, and looking at my little shed, I'm going to go cry myself to sleep now. But then I usually feel like I'm missing a real shop every time I see the really great places everyone else has.


----------

